# Simplicity 1022



## jahmike96940 (Aug 5, 2010)

does anyone know anything about this model? I have a chance to pick one up with a rebuilt motor on it, the owner says it is a 10 h.p. motor with a 42 inch deck and a rototiller on the back. any info would be a big help.


Thank you
Mike


----------



## Rattosh51 (Sep 10, 2008)

Try Here...

http://www.simpletractors.com/


----------

